# Moebius Cars!!



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

A Hudson Hornet,Chrysler 300,and a semi truck!!What's not to love!alex


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not really too much into car kits, but that 1955 Chrysler looks pretty sharp to me, and I will probably be picking up one of these too along with all the other goodies Moebius announced. Yeah, it's gonna be a good year! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I wonder if the Hudson is coming with optional eye decals for the windscreen?:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

OzyMandias said:


> I wonder if the Hudson is coming with optional eye decals for the windscreen?:thumbsup:


I was thinking the same thing! I hope it has all of the racing decals from that era!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Are these rereleases of old kits, or are they all new? Either way, I want them!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Isn't this where John P comes in and says "Moebius Makes Cars!"


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There hasnt been a kit of a Hudson...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Capt. Krik said:


> Isn't this where John P comes in and says "Moebius Makes Cars!"


Well, they DID make a Chariot! 

MMM


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> There hasnt been a kit of a Hudson...


Really? That is suprising given how many styrene car kits there have been! 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

These two kits are all new tools. They've been spotty at best as resins, but builders of cars love their styrene! I'm not that pumped about the Hudson and Chrysler, but the Lonestar is very very cool. I think if priced right they will sell a bunch of these. It'll be the first new truck kit the truck builders have gotten in a very long time.










Chris


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great idea.Making cars that were not issued by anybody else.Should be great sellers.Now if only a set of 1/24th or 1/25th scale figures could be issued to possibly added in order to create more live dioramas with the cars that exist on the market.I would love 1950's era figures.It would be great id Moebius reissued from brand new impoved sculpts in 1/24th scale the same Hot Rods or about that Aurora did.


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

*Lonestar?*

I haven't found any other info about the Lonestar where did you see this?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Prisoner said:


> I haven't found any other info about the Lonestar where did you see this?


I thought LoneStar was a steakhouse?

MMM


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

superduty455 said:


> These two kits are all new tools. They've been spotty at best as resins, but builders of cars love their styrene! I'm not that pumped about the Hudson and Chrysler, but the Lonestar is very very cool. I think if priced right they will sell a bunch of these. It'll be the first new truck kit the truck builders have gotten in a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very cool truck!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Prisoner, it's all over the other car model boards I visit. Direct from people at iHobby.
Chris


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

On the subject of cars,I think someone should do a kit of the car from the movie: "The Car" starring James Brolin from the 70s. In 1/24 scale of course. I loved that thing,mean lookin' ride. I found a 1/18 scale diecast of it at a Big Lots store a few years back,and got it for $13.00. I've since seen it sold on ebay for close to $100.00!:thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Moonman, Moebius would be perfect company to make "The Car". I suspect licensing might be a challenge as it always is, but I've only seen it issued as a resin kit at the $100 price.
If not them I would think Polar Lights. 
Chris


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Prisoner a few pictures from iHobby of the Lonestar:



























The first picture is fuzzy but says 3rd qtr. 2010. I suspect it'll get moved back though and will probably be a '11 item.
Chris


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

Excellent, that is a cool looking truck and I will definitely be getting one of those.
I hope Moebius does well with it and comes out with more in the future.
I'd love to see them do the "Duel" truck. 
Really looking forward to the Hornet and 300 as well; two really great cars.
Thanks for the pics and info Chris. :thumbsup:

Tim


----------

